# Inner city deer hunts



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone else here do the city deer hunting permits? Put in for the North Royalton one this year to hunt my own property, have to take 2 does before you can shoot a buck.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll be utilizing a couple of those permits for huber heights ohio this season. Had i known last year it was considered an urban zone i would have saved some money last season.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

InlandKid said:


> Anyone else here do the city deer hunting permits? Put in for the North Royalton one this year to hunt my own property, have to take 2 does before you can shoot a buck.


Are they still charging for the permit ?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Are they still charging for the permit ?


They sure are, any way to make more money, was $150 but not enough guys would bite and pay that so they dropped it to $75. Bunch of crap if you ask me to hunt my own 5 acres, but I'll save that $75 in gas not having to drive to state wildlife land.


----------



## LabRunner91 (Jan 19, 2021)

What is the order of business for obtaining these permits? Is this something that's done directly through the city? Do you have to contact the game commission? Is there criteria for how much property is necessary to be able to do this? Is this a lottery type of situation or are you guaranteed a permit if you pay the 75$? I'm sorry all of the questions, this is something that i've been interested in for quite some time.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

For North Royalton you have to have access to 5 acres, weather it be one piece of property or multiple neighboring properties that total 5 acres. You have to take a archery proficiency test at fin feather fur for $10, turn that in with a permit application that requires a whole bunch of crap like home owners insurance proof of personal liability coverage, gps coordinates of the tree stand, written permission saying you give yourself permission to hunt your own property, a map of the property with gps coordinates of the boundaries,$75 for the fee. The police department then sends someone out to look at your treestand to approve it. If all goes well you are guaranteed a permit but have to shoot 2 does before you can shoot a buck and have to send letters to bordering neighbors telling them that you got the permit to hunt on the property. Then every day you want to hunt you have to call the police department, tie up one of their dispatchers on the phone, just to tell them you are going to hunt that day.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

InlandKid said:


> For North Royalton you have to have access to 5 acres, weather it be one piece of property or multiple neighboring properties that total 5 acres. You have to take a archery proficiency test at fin feather fur for $10, turn that in with a permit application that requires a whole bunch of crap like home owners insurance proof of personal liability coverage, gps coordinates of the tree stand, written permission saying you give yourself permission to hunt your own property, a map of the property with gps coordinates of the boundaries,$75 for the fee. The police department then sends someone out to look at your treestand to approve it. If all goes well you are guaranteed a permit but have to shoot 2 does before you can shoot a buck and have to send letters to bordering neighbors telling them that you got the permit to hunt on the property. Then every day you want to hunt you have to call the police department, tie up one of their dispatchers on the phone, just to tell them you are going to hunt that day.


Utter nonsense


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

InlandKid said:


> For North Royalton you have to have access to 5 acres, weather it be one piece of property or multiple neighboring properties that total 5 acres. You have to take a archery proficiency test at fin feather fur for $10, turn that in with a permit application that requires a whole bunch of crap like home owners insurance proof of personal liability coverage, gps coordinates of the tree stand, written permission saying you give yourself permission to hunt your own property, a map of the property with gps coordinates of the boundaries,$75 for the fee. The police department then sends someone out to look at your treestand to approve it. If all goes well you are guaranteed a permit but have to shoot 2 does before you can shoot a buck and have to send letters to bordering neighbors telling them that you got the permit to hunt on the property. Then every day you want to hunt you have to call the police department, tie up one of their dispatchers on the phone, just to tell them you are going to hunt that day.


That's insane. Just to hunt your own land. Glad I live in the country.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

ya13ya03 said:


> That's insane. Just to hunt your own land. Glad I live in the country.


If you had the resources and time I think it would make for a good law suit. I thought some land owner by now would of challenged being charged to use their own property. There’s other stuff I could say but don’t want to have the thread or me shut down.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Could just use the car....  

.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> Could just use the car....
> 
> .
> View attachment 474634


This is easiest method. Don't have to worry about scent or wind direction. Plus you can get your car repainted every year and the deer is automatically turned to burger. Win win win


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

check to see if state law uperseeds local and you may not need any permits to hunt your own land if meet state requirements. that's how it works on one of my "country" city properties. start with odrn folks and see what they say.. btw my experience is of out of Ohio property for me


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

That’s how Strongsville was the first year they did it but was around $100. They relaxed the criteria for the following years though. You don’t have to pay a fee if you own the land now. 
I only did it the first year. I killed the first legal deer in Strongsville and the captain of the police department actually called to congratulate me. 
I stopped because the deer all tasted like HOSTA’s and fertilizer!! Haha


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

threeten said:


> That’s how Strongsville was the first year they did it but was around $100. They relaxed the criteria for the following years though. You don’t have to pay a fee if you own the land now.
> I only did it the first year. I killed the first legal deer in Strongsville and the captain of the police department actually called to congratulate me.
> I stopped because the deer all tasted like HOSTA’s and fertilizer!! Haha


That will make your hair grow better


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> That will make your hair grow better


Haha. Only it’s out of my ears and nose anymore!!


----------

